# Opinions...........



## Shoediva (May 10, 2004)

I've seen lots of girls wearing these lately, but am not sure I like them myself......what do you guys think??


----------



## Geek2 (May 11, 2004)

I like these skirts. I think they are really cute with a cute top and some flip flops. I don't like them on some people though. I think you have to have the body for it. I wouldn't wear it myself because it's not the style I like to wear but I still think these skirts are really cute.


----------



## Shoediva (May 11, 2004)

I'm scared I'll feel like I was 8 again if I wear it. I also think you haveto have exceptional legs.......hmmm


----------



## Californian (May 11, 2004)

I'd choose one with less flounce and maybe a bit longer in length. The idea is cute, but the particular skirt is not. That's just my opinion though.. I like these ones better, they are the same type/style, but more flattering and better ruffles (to me):

Rampage--&gt;









&lt;--dkny

Delias --&gt;


----------



## allisong (May 11, 2004)

Originally Posted by *shoediva* 


I've seen lots of girls wearing these lately, but am not sure I like them myself......what do you guys think??

Woow..fashion has come full circle..That skirt is sooo early '80's.I had one when I was 9..LOL


----------



## Californian (May 12, 2004)

Originally Posted by *allisong* Woow..fashion has come full circle..That skirt is sooo early '80's.I had one when I was 9..LOL definate 80's!! I keep seeing all kinds of stuff from the 80's. I hope knickers don't come back. I can also do without the 4 dozen bangles.





 _Physical, Physical.. let's get physical_... Remember that song?


----------



## Californian (May 13, 2004)

Originally Posted by *shoediva* 


I've seen lots of girls wearing these lately, but am not sure I like them myself......what do you guys think??

*Hey, I found this cute mini at the Gap- It has less flounce and more flair ... Check it out:*


----------



## Shoediva (May 13, 2004)

Wayyy cute!!! That my fav color too!!! THANKS Cali you are Brill!!!


----------



## Geek2 (May 13, 2004)

yeah I like this skirt. This will work for a lot of women I think because of the length and less flounce. You don't have to have the perfect body to wear this skirt.


----------



## Shoediva (May 13, 2004)

Lords know I'm not Tyra Banks!!! LMAO


----------



## Californian (May 13, 2004)

Originally Posted by *shoediva* Lords know I'm not Tyra Banks!!! LMAO Omg what a coincidense! I am not Tyra Banks either!! Hehehe. _Glad_ you like the skirt. I saw it and immediately thought it was cute. I bet you could wear it with some sexy Greek-looking wrap sandals and make Tyra fall to her knees with skirt envy! I'm all for puting Tyra on her knees so she can be the same height as the rest of us. It will build a sense of compassion in her. 





They don't call us Charlie's for not!


----------



## Shoediva (May 14, 2004)

Thanks Lily, I do think they are cute to but I'm feel conscious about my legs so not sure if I will attempt it.


----------

